# Blunt cutting your own hair



## zeeqw987 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

I want to know if I'm crazy or there is anyone else out there who cuts their own hair. I just want a medium length blunt cut, but I have a couple waves and a really stubborn cowlick on top of my head. For years, hairdressers would wash my hair, forget about the cowlick, cut it too short, then "paste" the cowlick in place. I have lots of pain in my shoulders now, so i can't do styling of my hair very well.

Also, since my hair is a little longer, these waves have showed up. When my hair is just washed it pulls them out, so when the hairdresser cuts it, she doesn't take that into consideration. Anyway, after the initial cut and I wash my own hair and just let it dry naturally it is uneven. My daughters are mad at me for cutting my own hair. I told them, "why should I pay someone to mess my hair up when I can do it myself."






zeeqw987


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been cutting my hair since I was like 10 years old. I was really embarassed when I got it done at a salon 10yrs ago cause it was really poofy and dry and coarse, and thick, and gross. IDK, I never went back. Except for one mandatory haircut when I tried the military thing. I pretty much stick w/ the same style anyway, so it's easy for me to just trim it every month or so.

My husband loves my hair long and so do I, he doesn't even want me to touch it sometimes. I'm thinking about going to a salon and getting it a little styled, but still long, but I'm intimidated by the change, and I think it looks good now... IDK.

For a while I did have it straight across, and it usually looked good, and then natural in a few weeks.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

I've cut my hair before. It turned out good once. The next time it turned out crap. I'm not risking it anymore. lol!

Sure, I've had professionals screw my hair up before, but I've come to the point where I trust a professional a lot more than myself. The key is just to find someone who does a good job on you and sticking with them!


----------



## Stylist101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you have some big issues to deal with. Believe it or not, cutting a blunt haircut is the hardest hair to cut. Because it has to be picture perfect and its even harder if you are doing it yourself. Now, I am a hairstylist and I have done many blunt haircuts. And usually, when the hair is dry, there are pieces that are uneven because of how the hair naturally falls after it is dry. So what I ALWAYS do after I get done drying the hair, I go back through with my comb and scissors, section by section, and cut any stray hairs away. This will insure that the client has a perfect haircut. Also, since you do have a cowlick on the top of your head, I would cut the section wherever your cowlick lays a little longer and then when it is dry make sure it is evened up with the rest of the hair. Also, what is the length of your hair?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 25, 2008)

The only cutting I do with my hair is trimming it. I know how much I'm cutting so I don't have to worry if I'm cutting too much. I like hair long and when I go to the salon they cut more than what I want and its annoying so I just decided one day that I'm going to cut my own hair from now on. It saves money and hair.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 25, 2008)

I cut my own hair, you're definitely not alone in that. Since you have a cowlick and waves, I would consider doing a dry cut.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

gee. I havent cut my own hair ever before. It must be hard to get it even at the back.

I rarely get haircuts. When I do its a bit of a pampering thing - so I'm happy to get a salon to do it since honestly, I only trim maybe every 6 months or so. To hell with every 3 weeks, who can afford that?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't cut my own hair, i wouldnt even know where to start but i know that there are plenty of ppl who trim their own bangs.


----------



## zeeqw987 (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cut my own hair, you're definitely not alone in that. Since you have a cowlick and waves, I would consider doing a dry cut. Kat--- Thanks for the reply. You are definitely right when you say to cut my hair while it is dry. That's what I do. And I have some very nice barber scissors--that goes without saying--although I have heard of people using other scissors. I have two pairs, both inherited from my mother. I trim my bangs by pulling up half of the thickness of the bangs &amp; cutting the underlayer slightly shorter than the outer layer. I have nightmares about the crazy straight bangs I had when I was young and my mother cut my hair. Of course, styles have changed.zeeqw


----------



## vagabond (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been cutting my own hair since I was 15. I kept giving the stylist one more chance until enough was enough. First of all if you have wave in your hair never cut it wet. You would think a stylist would know this but you would be surprised how many don't and will not listen even if you tell them. I also have a cowlick and bangs were a nightmare when they got through.

It is not that hard to cut your own hair, although a little harder than cutting other people's. Start with dry hair the way you usually wear it and make sure you do not pull on any waves while cutting, don't pull it tight between your fingers especially where the cowlick is. The very back is the hardest and you may need someone ( husband or friend) to even it up for you make sure they comb completely thorough the hair before cutting and do not pull while they are cutting, it seems to be human nature to pull hair straight to cut it but you can not do this with curly hair tell them to just comb through and cut it as it lays straight across. You should be fine.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

I've trimmed my own hair for several years because I like it to stay long, but stylists always cut off too much...no more 7 inch "trims" for me



. I cut my mom's hair, but she likes it all one length so it's not too tough.


----------



## shesadiva (Jun 30, 2008)

I used to cut my hair and I always end up going to salon to let them fix my self inflicted disaster. But I have a friend who cut her own hair and it's always fabulous!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 30, 2008)

I cut my own hair as well, i think i stopped going to the salon when i was about 17 -19 no one could ever get the haircut that i wanted right and i hated it.

Now i just use a razor and cut it in layers.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 1, 2008)

I cut my own hair as well and it always come out exactly the way I want. Never had any bad experiences and Ive saved tons of cash!


----------



## typicalblonde (Jul 1, 2008)

I only cut my side fringe myself.....wudn like t ruin d back of my hair....


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to cut my own fringe, but then, I stopped doing it because my mom claims I do it badly. I don't think I'll ever cut the rest of my hair at the back myself as I have fairly thick and coarse hair that even hairdressers themselves cut badly sometimes so I don't think I could do it right. I have long hair and am trying to grow it out longer but I don't trim it regularly as suggested as EVERYTIME I go to the hairdresser's for a trim, they take off like a couple inches instead of just trimming it a bit so I just let it grow and not cut them for as long as 8 months at a time.


----------



## charish (Jul 6, 2008)

i only trim my hair, i've cut it before when i was younger and it turned out ok, but i just want to keep it trimmed so it grows out nice and long.


----------



## laurie_lu (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't let anyone cut my hair except for myself. I do a blunt cut and it's easy. Though I'm considering doing a Lisa Rinna cut.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2008)

I cut my own hair. I don't trust anyone else.


----------



## Stylist101 (Jul 8, 2008)

If you do cut your hair dry, be sure you have well sharpen shears. If they are dull, that can cause split ends.


----------

